# [SOLVED] Issue Activating Bitlocker



## tomohawk

I've just upgraded my Windows 8.1 to Pro and have followed all the instructions for activating Bitlocker (entire drive).

At the end of the process, I restarted the machine and it just hung for about 2 hours. I restarted manually and it asks for my Bitlocker password.

When I put in the password and proceed, I get the following message:-

The BitLocker Encryption key cannot be obtained. Verify that the Trusted Platform Module (TPM) is enabled and ownership has been taken. If this computer does not have a TPM, verify that the USB drive is inserted and available.
C: was not encrypted.

T


----------



## Panther063

*Re: Issue Activating Bitlocker*

As the message states, you need a TPM connected to the Motherboard.
We would need to know the manufacturer and model of your board to know if it has the capability.


----------



## tomohawk

*Re: Issue Activating Bitlocker*

Thanks Panther063

I don't believe I have a TPM, but I was setting it up to work with a password anyway.

It's an Asus X102BA Notebook.

T


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Issue Activating Bitlocker*

Boot into *Setup* (Bios) If your computer is with TPM device, you can select* Security* >> *Trusted Computing*. Enable/Disable the TPM device. _Save and Exit_ BIOS.
In Windows, go to Control Panel/Bit Locker and click on *TPM Administration* on the Left Panel to enable Bit Locker.


----------



## tomohawk

*Re: Issue Activating Bitlocker*

Thanks spunk.funk


----------



## tomohawk

*Re: Issue Activating Bitlocker*

OK, I've managed to encrypt the drive.
Is it possible, when the notebook boots, that a prompt would be presented automatically to enter the decrypt password. All I get at the moment is messages warning that the drive is not available fore use.
T


----------

